# Good news



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Hey Everyone,
just can't keep this to myself. I have been dating a wonderful young lady for the past few months. Anyway, long story short. We got engaged this morning. So we're both pretty stoked about things right now. Just wanted to pass this on.
cheers,
Jeff =>


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Yee hah! Congratulations, I hope you two remain very happy forever. Better start saving up for the wedding cake now, Momoreg's rates increase by the show!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Congratulations man that is really exciting. I hope you have a wonderfull marriage.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Jeff,
Congratulations!!!!
It's not easy to find someone right for you when you're in this business.
BTW My prices are way lower then Momo's, I'm not a star yet.:lol: 
ps you pay the airfare


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

:bounce: :bounce: Great news!! Mazzel Tov :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to the best part of life!

Mezz


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Amen, and mozel tov!


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

congratulations!!!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
when's the wedding!!!
kat


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

It couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Congratulations Jeff, I wish you both all happiness.

Jock


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

That's wonderful, and I wish you both a long, happy life together. 
When's the wedding?

P.S. - Funny, Panini!!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Congrats, Jeff!!!

And I can undercut both Pan's and Momo's prices. Nevermind that it has been years since I've done a wedding cake!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

congrats!!!!


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

Next time I have one in my hand, I'll raise a glass to your and your soon-to-be-bride's future. Congrats. :beer:


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Thank you all !!. For the good wishes, I will extend them to Gracie (my fiancee).

Now the "fun" begins with all the planning, lol . Our date is August 5th, so we have some time to get everything organized.

Cheers,
Jeff =>


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

I couldn't agree more. Thank you for sharing it with us.

Mark


----------

